

Essential fallout software - pm90

Which would be the best software to store in a fallout shelter in case something really bad happens? Which softwares have taken the most amount of human effort and deserve to be stored in a limited space?
======
mooism2
Do you want to preserve them so you can use them in your fallout shelter? Or
after you leave your fallout shelter? Or are you looking to preserve them for
the benefit of future archaeologists?

